# We are back



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

we (Me, Pacino & Ralphie) haven't been on in a while and we apologize. We are definitely back now.

I have been sick and spent 8 days in the hospital and now I am home, on oxygen 24/7. The reason for this is that I want to warn everyone about the dangers of sleep apnia and if you think you have it PLEASE get it checked for sure and if you do have it do what you are supposed to do.

I did not know that I have it and it had all but almost destroyed me...I almost died. Because of it I now have Congestive heart failure, pulmonary hypertension and Hypoxia (Oxygen Despondent). Which is why I have to be on oxygen all the time because my body was depleted of oxygen and I swelled up like the Oompa-oompa girl from Willie Wonkas Chocolate Factory and turned purple just like her!! And that is no exageration.

Mind you there is nothing wrong with my heart...although it is enlarged it is slowly going back to it normal size, but I can not do anything strenious at all including cleaning (oh darn).

They have put me out of work until at least July of 2010....I doubt I will ever go back to work.....I have lost 73 pounds of water weight in a little over one month....YES...I DID say 73 pounds of water weight since July 13th when I wound up in the emergency room.

I don't know if I will ever get off of this oxygen.....I am saying yes I will and the doctors said no they don't think so...I believe I will win.

PLEASE, sleep apnia can affect anyone, any age and it is nothing to reckon with. I am only 54 years old and was a picture of health...I have never (other then colds now and then) been sick...I actually had no medical history other then my asthma. The doctors were amazed. My heart was and is fine, my colesterol was fine, the muscles around my heart were not damaged and none of my arteries are clogged!! Yet I have CHF (congestive heart failure).

Please, please have yourself checked if you think that you may have sleep apnia take care of it......it could mean your life!

My boys missed me and the thought of never seeing them again scared me more then the CHF......My loving hubby put them on the phone every night and I had their pics up at the hospital for all to see.....

Stay healthy,
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Marie, I have thought about you alot. I'm so sorry that you have gone through and are going through all of this. I think Paula (Matilda's Mommy) has sleep apnea, too. Just please take care of yourself. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Marie, I am so sorry this happened to you!!!!

Glad you are doing better and on the mend and it is good you are back with us.

Marsha


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So sorry to hear how ill you have been. I'm glad you're doing better now and I believe
you can show those doctors too.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

welcome back Marie .. you guys were sure missed. 

So sorry to read that you have been going through a lot (((hugs)))



Kat


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Marie! How scary! Take care of yourself. [attachment=56336:big_hug.gif]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Marie,
Thank God you are doing well. Stay strong, sweetie.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad your back, Marie. Yes you were missed. I am happy to hear you are doing better, thank you for posting about this problem/
Sending hugs & Good thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: Marie, I just finished a sleep study last Thursday, I have been waiting for my results. 
I'm shocked to say the least, that all this has happened to you. I'm so glad your ok. I read on sleep apina before the test, you can die in your sleep, that's why I decided to go through the whole thing. My dh has it and has been using the mask for over a year, I think there are alot of people out there who have sleep apina and don't even know. My doctor said if you snore you should be checked. I'm so sorry this has happened to you. THANK YOU FOR YOUR POST, YOU JUST MIGHT HAVE SAVED SOMEONES LIFE. I will be praying for you.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Aug 29 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823671


> welcome back Marie .. you guys were sure missed.
> 
> So sorry to read that you have been going through a lot (((hugs)))
> 
> ...



Thank you, Kat and to everyone....it sure is good to be back....never worry about what you don't have, or should have or could have...just be thankful for what you do have!! I didn't even realize how close I was to not being here, the doctors told me afterwards.....I am eternally grateful for a second chance.
Marie & the Boys


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Pacino's Mommy @ Aug 29 2009, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823655


> we (Me, Pacino & Ralphie) haven't been on in a while and we apologize. We are definitely back now.
> 
> I have been sick and spent 8 days in the hospital and now I am home, on oxygen 24/7. The reason for this is that I want to warn everyone about the dangers of sleep apnia and if you think you have it PLEASE get it checked for sure and if you do have it do what you are supposed to do.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that you are home again, I am so sorry that this all happened to you, what a nightmare! I had no idea about this thank you for the information. I bet you are so happy to be home with the puppies again, I don't blame you. 
Your will and determination will go along way (to get off the oxygen), you can do it...take care of yourself!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 29 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823688


> :new_shocked: Marie, I just finished a sleep study last Thursday, I have been waiting for my results.
> I'm shocked to say the least, that all this has happened to you. I'm so glad your ok. I read on sleep apina before the test, you can die in your sleep, that's why I decided to go through the whole thing. My dh has it and has been using the mask for over a year, I think there are alot of people out there who have sleep apina and don't even know. My doctor said if you snore you should be checked. I'm so sorry this has happened to you. THANK YOU FOR YOUR POST, YOU JUST MIGHT HAVE SAVED SOMEONES LIFE. I will be praying for you.[/B]



I am happy that you went to be tested. Yes, I would encourage everyone who snores to be tested...better to be safe then sorry. My lips actually turned purple and my hands and my feet also. The first thing they did was pull off my socks and feel for a pulse in my feet....They were happy that they got a pulse...I never even knew that we have a pulse in our feet, but evidently they were happy that I still had one there!!

If you snore and you wake yourself up from snoring or from gasping go get checked. I can't stress that enough.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Marie it's so good to see you posting again!! You were missed! In fact, I was looking over some of my old PM's from waaaaay back and I was thinking....where's Marie?

I'm so sorry for what you've been through. That had to be so scary. But what a great thing for you to do, make a psa for all of us here. My money's on you for not having to be on oxygen forever. You are a figher for sure. Welcome back. :grouphug:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Oh my! Sorry to hear the trauma you've been through but thank goodness you were diagnosed in time to be treated. Funny how we don't realize how lucky we are until a health scare like this. God bless you and your family!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear about this.......I have read that sleep apnea is bad but did not realize it would cause congestive heart failure. Glad you have this taken care of. I know of an older friend that has COPD and now they make these little portable oxygen tanks that she carries in a purse like thing on her shoulder and she goes anywhere. She said it is her little miracle in a bag........She uses oxygen 24/7. It looks like if you can get your oxygen level back, you could get off it.....I think it does have to do with how strong our will is.......Good luck to you!!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Marie, you have been missed and I've thought about you and boys often and wondered how you all were. I'm sorry to hear that you are going through this, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that you will be able to come off that oxygen.

Linda


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 29 2009, 04:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823704


> Oh, I am so sorry to hear about this.......I have read that sleep apnea is bad but did not realize it would cause congestive heart failure. Glad you have this taken care of. I know of an older friend that has COPD and now they make these little portable oxygen tanks that she carries in a purse like thing on her shoulder and she goes anywhere. She said it is her little miracle in a bag........She uses oxygen 24/7. It looks like if you can get your oxygen level back, you could get off it.....I think it does have to do with how strong our will is.......Good luck to you!!!!![/B]



Yes, I have the travel canisters also that I carry on my shoulder like a purse. They last for about 2-3 hours each but at least I can go out now. The one in the house here is in the livingroom with a long hose (my leash) that reaches every room and runs constantly. But at least with the one here in the house I can go outside on my stoop and sit in the sun without using the travel ones. LOL You learn to adjust!!
Marie & the Boys


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry you've been so sick. Hope you are feeling 100% better soon. I didn't know sleep apnea caused such severe problems. :shocked: My bil has sleep apnea,but he won't get help.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Maria, I'm sorry to hear that you have been so sick. I was diagnosed with sleep apnea back in April & have been using my little alien mask every since. During my test, they said there was one time that I quit breathing for 47 seconds & my oxygen level dropped to 72. They say I'm supposed to be more refreshed in the mornings, but I really can't say that I am. The one difference I have noticed is that the night time panic attacks have pretty much stopped. They were happening several times a week before I started using the CPAP.

If it's not getting too personal, how did you realize there was an issue? I mean, did you just quit breathing one night & someone called 911 or were you feeling ill and went to the dr? Boy, that may sound like dumb questions, but knowing might make it easier for someone else to identify.

I'm so thankful that you are doing better. I'm sure you will recover fully and will be able to do away with the oxygen. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Marie, I'm so sorry your sleep apnea reached such a critical stage. However, thank goodness, you survived after all you have gone through! 

Alas, my husband was diagnosed with sleep apnea and was using the C-PAP. But, his nose became irritated and it felt uncomfortable to him ... so, he stopped using it.  I pleaded with him to get it checked out. Right now he is using those nasal strips that go across your nose, in order to help stop snoring at night ... and, that has worked pretty well. However, if he is napping on the sofa ... he still snores. Needless to say, I am worried about him. If I am nearby, I can wake him up if I hear his breathing stop ... but, I can't always be there in the same room. I don't want to lose him. I love him dearly. So, you can bet that I will show him your thread and how it has effected you. 

Thank you so much, Marie. You can help save a life (or more) by having taken the time to post your experience. 

I have a question about the 73 pound water weight loss. Was that fluid build-up in your system mainly caused from congestive heart failure?? That is a lot of fluid!

Welcome back to Spoiled Maltese! And ... Happy Healing! :Flowers 2: 

My name is Marie, too.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

It's good to see you back Marie. I did miss you. I saw an older post the other day with your siggy in a reply from you and thought is had been a while since I'd seen you around. See that, we should always act on our wonderings. You would have known you were missed had I inquired about you. Shame on me.
I'm sorry for all you have been through. I'll bet you were glad to get home to your three men. I thing you have made a lot of people aware of how serious sleep apnea is by posting this. I hope your determination and drive brings you better health soon. God bless. I will keep you in my prayers.
[attachment=56359ix_Life...IMGP2854.jpg] [attachment=56360:Kitty_hu...feet_pic.jpeg]


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry you have been so ill. I hope you can make a full recovery and get off the oxygen. We've missed you.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Aug 29 2009, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823873


> Maria, I'm sorry to hear that you have been so sick. I was diagnosed with sleep apnea back in April & have been using my little alien mask every since. During my test, they said there was one time that I quit breathing for 47 seconds & my oxygen level dropped to 72. They say I'm supposed to be more refreshed in the mornings, but I really can't say that I am. The one difference I have noticed is that the night time panic attacks have pretty much stopped. They were happening several times a week before I started using the CPAP.
> 
> If it's not getting too personal, how did you realize there was an issue? I mean, did you just quit breathing one night & someone called 911 or were you feeling ill and went to the dr? Boy, that may sound like dumb questions, but knowing might make it easier for someone else to identify.
> 
> I'm so thankful that you are doing better. I'm sure you will recover fully and will be able to do away with the oxygen. rayer: :grouphug:[/B]



I slowly started gaining weight even though I was following the atkins diet. I chalked it up to not doing my exercising the way that I should have been doing them. But the last month before I went to the ER was horrible. I bloated up to the point that I could not bend my legs. My legs were red like they were sunburned and itchy. I couldn't breath but I thought that it was my asthma...when I say that I couldn't breath, I mean that taking 5 steps was a chore and I would have to stop and catch my breath.

The final straw was when I turned purple.....yes, my fingertips, my feet and my lips were a dark purple!! And that is no exageration......purple.

I have a deep fear of doctors and I have no health insurance....I let my legs go for a month because I was afraid.....I tried to hide it and figured it would just go away.....by the time I got to the ER all of my major organs were under water and I was drowning inside. I am still on Lasik..water pills...and probably will be on that for life along with my blood pressure pills.

So I guess in answer to your question.... I was bloated, couldn't breath and looked like the ooompa-oompa girl on Willie Wonkas chocolate factory...you know the one who ate the blueberry pill, bloated up and turned purple...that was me.

No one should ever wait that long (like I did) to get checked...if you wake up at night because you are snoring or because you are gasping you need to get checked. If you don't know if you snore then get a recorder and record yourself a few nights.

I honestly had no idea that sleep apnia could cause so much damage to a body.....a friend of my sister in law just died a month ago....he was 36 and guess what killed him?? Sleep apnia.

I learned my lesson......I am out of work for at least a year if not permanent and I am on o2 day and night for who knows how long. The doctors say I will probably be on it for the rest of my life I say nope, that isn't the case. My hubby just ordered me a pulse-ox which will tell me what my oxygen level is and my pulse rate and I should get it monday. 

I am going to monitor my oxygen and see if it is getting any better and show the doctors when I go see them in November. I only take off the o2 when I am in the shower and when I am cooking....so I will monitor it when I am on it and when I am off for those brief times.

I just can't stress the point about how dangerous sleep apnia is and how easy it is to prevent it.

Marie & the Boys


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome back Marie! I am so sorry to hear that you have been ill. I hope you are now on the road to recovery and feeling better soon.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG, Marie, that is terrifying! I am so glad to know you are OK now...thank you for posting this b/c this can help save someone else.

((HUGS))


Sending prayers to you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Marie, so glad to hear that you were diagnosed and treated. You might ask your doctor about participating in a Pulmonary Rehabilitation Program. They work wonders with folks with chronic pulmonary problems, and can help you gain strength.

Sleep medicine one of the newest specialities. Sleep Apnea, most usually *obstructive *sleep apnea (OSA), is estimated to be as prevelent as diabetes. Only thing is, 90% of patients are undiagnosed. 

To Snowball Pies Mommie, those nasal strips are not effective for OSA. It is a disorder of the tissues of the throat, tongue etc. If he really can't tolerate the CPAP, he might try an oral appliance that can be made by a dentist. It is sometimes called an OAT. Does he use a humidifier on his CPAP machine? That makes it more comfortable and less irritating. Last resoprt, talk to the doctors about a surgical procedure called a UPPP (uvulopalatopharyngoplasty, I know it's a mouthfull). It removes tonsils, adenoids and some of the soft palate. It has been sucessful for some people,


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Aug 29 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823878


> Marie, I'm so sorry your sleep apnea reached such a critical stage. However, thank goodness, you survived after all you have gone through!
> 
> Alas, my husband was diagnosed with sleep apnea and was using the C-PAP. But, his nose became irritated and it felt uncomfortable to him ... so, he stopped using it.  I pleaded with him to get it checked out. Right now he is using those nasal strips that go across your nose, in order to help stop snoring at night ... and, that has worked pretty well. However, if he is napping on the sofa ... he still snores. Needless to say, I am worried about him. If I am nearby, I can wake him up if I hear his breathing stop ... but, I can't always be there in the same room. I don't want to lose him. I love him dearly. So, you can bet that I will show him your thread and how it has effected you.
> 
> ...


Hi Marie,

Yes, the water build up, from what I understand from the doctors, was due to the CHF. What happened, as they explained it, was that because I was cutting off the oxygen supply to my brain at night, my brain stepped up to the plate and said, "Oh no, I NEED oxygen!!" So it pulled all of my oxygen from my body to supply itself so that I didn't burn my brain cells out. According to the doctors it is a good thing that it happened that way because dropping my oxygen level down to 53 was not a good thing. 

Because my body was depleted of oxygen it caused my heart to work overtime, it enlarged and couldn't pump the remaining blood/oxygen properly so I filled up with water...rapidly the last month and went into CHF. 73 pounds is a lot of weight to lose in a little more then a month's time....seems almost hard to believe, but I seriously bloated up in that last month fast. Remember I was gradually retaining water for at least a year but it was doing it slowly and while I knew I was gaining weight it was gradually. The whole thing was scary and something that I hopefully will never go thru again but from what I understand this CHF can rear it's ugly head again so I have to be careful. I watch what I eat and I don't eat salt at all. I still stay away from carbs and only eat wheat bread and I actually when I am in the mood for pasta (I AM Italian, you know) I eat either wheat pasta or spinach pasta which isn't bad. I make my own sauce so there is no salt ever in what I make as there are enough spices that you can use that takes the place of salt. I have always cooked like this so this is no big change for me.

Please tell your husband that the breathing stripes are not hellping the sleep apnia and that he needs to use that machine. My husband went and bought me a salve called "AYR", it is a saline nasal gel to put in my nose because of the oxygen irritation to my nose, and it works. I have been on straight O2 since July 13th when I wound up in the hospital so you know my nose was messed up. 
Ask you husband if he would rather use the CPAP at night for his sleep apnia or have to be rstricted like me with a leash on as I call it day in and day out.......this is not fun!!
Marie & the Boys


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 30 2009, 01:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824050


> Marie, so glad to hear that you were diagnosed and treated. You might ask your doctor about participating in a Pulmonary Rehabilitation Program. They work wonders with folks with chronic pulmonary problems, and can help you gain strength.
> 
> Sleep medicine one of the newest specialities. Sleep Apnea, most usually *obstructive *sleep apnea (OSA), is estimated to be as prevelent as diabetes. Only thing is, 90% of patients are undiagnosed.
> 
> To Snowball Pies Mommie, those nasal strips are not effective for OSA. It is a disorder of the tissues of the throat, tongue etc. If he really can't tolerate the CPAP, he might try an oral appliance that can be made by a dentist. It is sometimes called an OAT. Does he use a humidifier on his CPAP machine? That makes it more comfortable and less irritating. Last resoprt, talk to the doctors about a surgical procedure called a UPPP (uvulopalatopharyngoplasty, I know it's a mouthfull). It removes tonsils, adenoids and some of the soft palate. It has been sucessful for some people,[/B]



Yes, thank you...I will see my pulmonary doctor in November and I will find out about a rehabillitation program as I will do anything to get better.
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

ohhhhh!!! My heart goes out to you.
Bless you for educating all of us.
Keep up the attitude. . . you CAN do this!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read this but I'm happy you're back home. I hope you have a full recovery. I'll bet those boys missed you as much as you missed them.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Aug 30 2009, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824270


> I'm so sorry to read this but I'm happy you're back home. I hope you have a full recovery. I'll bet those boys missed you as much as you missed them.[/B]



Oh, it was horrible...Den "put them on the phone" every night before he said good night to me.....was breaking my heart. That was the first time that I had been away from them and they looked for me....Ralphie would lay in the bedroom door "just in case" I came home....Pacino laid on the couch facing the front door and sometimes Den said that they both just laid by the back door waiting. Den used my SUV and he told me that when he pulled in to our parking spot they would get all excited and when he walked in they would look past him waiting for me to walk in and when I didn't they just laid down and watched the door.

I was miserable!! I hung their pics up on the nurse's board so I could see them....The Boys were so happy the day I came home and I almost cried I was so happy!!

I am home now....

Marie & the Happy Boys


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh gosh Marie. I am so sorry to hear about everything you have been going through! How scary! Thank goodness the doctors are on top of everything and you are back home w/the babies and DH. Get well soon....you and the fluffs don't want to miss Thompson Park in the fall! Hope we see you there! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Sep 2 2009, 09:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825074


> Oh gosh Marie. I am so sorry to hear about everything you have been going through! How scary! Thank goodness the doctors are on top of everything and you are back home w/the babies and DH. Get well soon....you and the fluffs don't want to miss Thompson Park in the fall! Hope we see you there! :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]



Oh, You just let me know when you are going to Thompson Park and I will be there with bells on and perhaps oxygen tanks...but either way we will be there!!
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (Pacino's Mommy @ Aug 29 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823655


> we (Me, Pacino & Ralphie) haven't been on in a while and we apologize. We are definitely back now.
> 
> I have been sick and spent 8 days in the hospital and now I am home, on oxygen 24/7. The reason for this is that I want to warn everyone about the dangers of sleep apnia and if you think you have it PLEASE get it checked for sure and if you do have it do what you are supposed to do.
> 
> ...


oh my! I am glad you are now home with your boys. What a warning for us all!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh My - that is so SCARY!! I am so glad you are home and recovering. WOW.
Hugs
jennifer


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie, just read this thread. How scary. I'm so glad you made it through this. It could have easily taken your life. Thanks so much for warning all of us so that we can pass the message on. Sometimes people won't listen to us but when we have it in writing from you, it will help. Please get better and from your posts, I can tell you are going to do everything you can to get back in the pink (not purple) of health and be able to get rid of the oxygen machine. Where there's a will there's a way. And we're all supporting you here at SM. :grouphug: And of course your fluffs are your biggest cheerleaders...get mom off the leash...that's our thing, not hers.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Pacino's Mommy @ Sep 2 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825149


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Sep 2 2009, 09:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825074





> Oh gosh Marie. I am so sorry to hear about everything you have been going through! How scary! Thank goodness the doctors are on top of everything and you are back home w/the babies and DH. Get well soon....you and the fluffs don't want to miss Thompson Park in the fall! Hope we see you there! :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]



Oh, You just let me know when you are going to Thompson Park and I will be there with bells on and perhaps oxygen tanks...but either way we will be there!!
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sounds good Marie...let's go mid Sept or Oct!! No oxygen tank will stand in our way of a dog day at the park!


----------

